# How to backup bookmarks and setting from microsoft edge?



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm backing up some stuff on this PC to put on my new PC. And cant find out how to export the bookmarks and setting in MS edge? and the export button in setting dont show up? Any one have any idea how i can do this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You cannot export Edge bookmarks and favorites by default; one of the worst things about Edge IMO.

However, you can use this to do it:

Manage Edge Favorites


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can try this method
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7256-backup-restore-microsoft-edge-favorites-windows-10-a.html


----------

